# Pymatuning shore fishing



## captdave (Feb 12, 2007)

We will be camping next week with a little one that loves to fish. How is the fishing off the causeway, most likely where we will go. She don't care what she catches, just wants to catch some fish. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/pymatuning-bank-fishing.350289/

Also recommend you watch out for ticks in grassy areas if you are planning to night fish


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

People were catching sunfish couple friday ago under the bridge. The left before dusk. Lots of snags under there with regard or some junk. I caught crappie but that was around dark.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Fished around the causeway last year when we stayed there for a week. We fished from a boat, but we did cast to the causeway a by the bridge. Caught some smallmouth bass and catfish casting a small jig with half a nightcrawler. Let it sink, then lift and reel the slack. Caught some small panfish there too. If there's a current going through the bridge from the wind, it helps to heat up the bass fishing. We must have caught over 100 catfish last year while fishing for walleye. Got 10 walleye all week. They were in the deep middle of the lake. Rent a pontoon boat and drift fish the middle about 300 yds south of the causeway.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Those were off the causeway last week. Get em!


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

captdave said:


> We will be camping next week with a little one that loves to fish. How is the fishing off the causeway, most likely where we will go. She don't care what she catches, just wants to catch some fish. Thanks for any help.


I just got back from Pymie this afternoon. Was up at the cottage to mow and bass fished yesterday and Wednesday. I recommend you take a little one over to the New Bowers boat ramp. There's a sheet steel wall you can fish off of. Much more user friendly than trying to walk around on riprap under the bridges. Or fishing off the causeway. Just my opinion! Have a great time!!


----------



## captdave (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the information


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

BassMagic said:


> I just got back from Pymie this afternoon. Was up at the cottage to mow and bass fished yesterday and Wednesday. I recommend you take a little one over to the New Bowers boat ramp. There's a sheet steel wall you can fish off of. Much more user friendly than trying to walk around on riprap under the bridges. Or fishing off the causeway. Just my opinion! Have a great time!!


People fish off the wall at ramp near duck and drake too. I dont think it's as long of a wall though


----------



## ErieMania (Aug 17, 2019)

Can never go wrong with the causeway IMO. Bit of snags though but then again if there’s something to snag on I’ll find it.


----------

